# If you REALLY enjoy soldering....



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I can't imagine taking on that job


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Forgive me if this is obvious to others... what is it?


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

it looks like a tube power amp ...


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I thought Jackson Pollack was dead?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Note to tech: "_While you're in there, if you wouldn't mind quickly checking it over for cold solder joints, that'd be great_." :banana:


----------

